# tyre pressures



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi, i have read every post on this subject,phoned michelin twice and got two different sets of tyre pressures. The door piller says 80psi back and front which appears to be the norm. As i dread to think what the ride would be like, i have gone for 65psi all round. What i would like to no is has any of you good people out there got the same tyres as me and similar axle weights, if so what pressures are running on.

Michelin xc radial camping tyres.
215/70R 15C
Axle weights.
Front: 1500K
Rear: 1670K
Both are loaded ready to travel.
Gross vehicle weight : 3400K.

Any help you can give would be most appreciated.

Kind regards, Doey


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I have very similar loadings on the same tyres and was advised Front 4 Bar (59psi) and rear 4.25 bar (63psi), and so you aren't far out.

Colin


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Going by the Tyre Safe Booklet and calculating back, adding an extra 10% for the driven wheels (I am presuming fronts) gives 54psi all round.

I think I would go no higher than 60psi personally.

JohnW


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

My tyre size is the same and my tyres are Michelin XC Camping 215/70 R15 CP 109 Q

My measured loadings are 1780kg (max allowed 1850) on front axle and 1920kg (2000 max allowed) on rear axle. Michelin Technical Department advised front 4.5 bar (65psi) and rear 4.0 bar (60psi). 

However, for sustained 70mph on motorways I run at 4.8 bar (70psi) all round and have found this reasonably comfortable for normal use at lower speeds. 

rogerandveronica


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

I do not understand why it varies so much. It appears that it depends on who you talk to at Michelin, the last guy i spoke to said 65psi front 80psi rear.
Thanks for the info.

regards doey


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

doey said:


> I do not understand why it varies so much. It appears that it depends on who you talk to at Michelin, the last guy i spoke to said 65psi front 80psi rear.Thanks for the info.
> regards doey


From previous posts on here it seems that Michelin have changed their policy. They used to advise tyre pressures from given axle weights but now it seems they err on the side of caution and tell everyone to run at the maximum pressure for the rears. It is obviously safer from their point of view just in case the motorhome is loaded above what you have told them. It lessens their chances of being sued for giving wrong advice!

The Tyre Safe Booklet though only gives 58psi for the same tyres as you are running for an axle load of 1795kg. I would regard this as a true figure but the onus is really on you to be sure of your axle loadings.

JohnW


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My AT Tracker:-

Michelin Agilis Campers 215/70/15.

Fully loaded Front 1280 (Max 1650) 50PSI
Rear 1750 (Max 1750) 55PSI

Michelin advised pressures last year.

When on the road I do check tyre temperatures when we stop and never had more than 'warm'.


----------

